# Audi A6 Sline British Racing Green New Car Prep



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hi Guys ,

It's been a while since my last write up thought I post this one which was done two weeks ago.

This Audi was only one week old and the owner asked me to make it look even better given that the Audi Dealership made a real mess out of it .

First up wheels










Pretty average car prep from dealer 









I will let the photos do the talking !











































































































































































































































These are the results after 7 hours work !


























































































































































Products used !



















Coming up next !

Lexus IS 200










Thanks for reading my write up I hope you have enjoyed

Best Regards

Mario *


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice detail, Audi does not suit BRG though.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Exotica said:


> Nice detail, Audi does not suit BRG though.


*Thanks :thumb:
Yes , I agree , however it looks awesome in the flesh , photos don't do this car or colour justice i'm afraid !

Mario *


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job as always mate.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Would love to see this in the flesh to see if I think it suits BRG or not.
Excellent work as always mate :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great job Mario, it looked like a really rewarding colour to polish?

Love the look of these, much nicer than the previous generation!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Lovely job and thanks for sharing ....as for products used... what was the steel pipe for?:lol:


----------



## L.J. (Nov 9, 2008)

Lovely job Mario! True state that car was in for only a week old :O

Can definitely appreciate BRG on an old British car, but imo it absolutely butchers the look of the A6 :S


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Top work as always. I gotta say I like it in that colour it looks good


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great Job Mario , and i still testing the X Products


----------



## jimmy669966 (Sep 25, 2011)

It's amazing how 19" wheels look like milk bottle tops in those arches.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> Great job as always mate.


*Thanks mate always appreciate you kind comments and feedback :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

AaronGTi said:


> Would love to see this in the flesh to see if I think it suits BRG or not.
> Excellent work as always mate :thumb:


*Trust me on this one it looks awesome in the flesh photos just don't do this car justice !

Thanks for your comments Aaron :thumb:*

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

JBirchy said:


> Great job Mario, it looked like a really rewarding colour to polish?
> 
> Love the look of these, much nicer than the previous generation!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


*Thanks buddy , yes I really enjoyed polishing this car and really loved the colour !
Compared to BRG this is a Metallic Pearl or Mica ? So it is different compared to a solid colour , the metallic flakes just give it the extra bling to it .

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

jimmy669966 said:


> It's amazing how 19" wheels look like milk bottle tops in those arches.


Hmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

bigslippy said:


> Lovely job and thanks for sharing ....as for products used... what was the steel pipe for?:lol:


*Thanks mate , no problem always like to share my write ups ..
Steel pipe lol:lol::lol:

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

L.J. said:


> Lovely job Mario! True state that car was in for only a week old :O
> 
> Can definitely appreciate BRG on an old British car, but imo it absolutely butchers the look of the A6 :S


*
Thanks L.J, yes it was in a horrible state given that it was brand new and one week old :doublesho

That's why detailers like myself are busy 

BRG looks good on this car trust me 

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

stangalang said:


> Top work as always. I gotta say I like it in that colour it looks good


*Thanks Matt, I agree it does look good in BRG and in the flesh even better :thumb:

Hey Matt , how are you finding the Flex XC 3401 VRG DA polisher ?

Mario :*)


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> Great Job Mario , and i still testing the X Products


*Thanks Rui, how are you finding them so far ?
I have other two new polishes which I have been testing as well as the Xpert Polishes, you will see them in my next thread 

Mario :*)


----------



## Dan_S (Nov 10, 2011)

Great job Mario, excellent pics showing the improvement. Can't belive how bad the paint was around the rear bumper.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Dan_S said:


> Great job Mario, excellent pics showing the improvement. Can't belive how bad the paint was around the rear bumper.


*Thanks Dan,

That's just half of the photos on how bad this Audi was I didn't have enough time to take more shots of the rest of the cars condition , one work appalling:wall:

Mario *


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Thank you guys for your kind comments and feedback much appreciated as always :thumb:

Best Regards

Mario *


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Eurogloss said:


> *Thanks Matt, I agree it does look good in BRG and in the flesh even better :thumb:
> 
> Hey Matt , how are you finding the Flex XC 3401 VRG DA polisher ?
> 
> Mario :*)


Loving it mate I get it now! It really can achieve that next level finish, rotary speed with a da finish. Thanks for he heads up :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

great finish


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work Mario!:thumb:

Shocking dealer prep!


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Looks mint! Racing Green for the win!!!


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

Great work mate, really like these new A6's not qiute sure of the BRG but each to there own


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

WHIZZER said:


> great finish


*Thanks Bill much appreciated :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

scooby73 said:


> Nice work Mario!:thumb:
> 
> Shocking dealer prep!


*Thanks John, we all know dealer prep don't we 

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

-PJB- said:


> Looks mint! Racing Green for the win!!!


*Thanks mate :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

chris141 said:


> Great work mate, really like these new A6's not qiute sure of the BRG but each to there own


*Thanks Chris, yes they are quite nice these new A6's , the colour is also stunning photos don't do it justice . Looks better in the flesh !

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

stangalang said:


> Loving it mate I get it now! It really can achieve that next level finish, rotary speed with a da finish. Thanks for he heads up :thumb:


*
I'm glad you like your new toy 
I use mine 95% of all the jobs and the results speak for themselves as you have found out :thumb:

Best Regards

Mario*


----------



## goodyuk82 (May 12, 2011)

Nice detail. The BRG come up really well :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

goodyuk82 said:


> Nice detail. The BRG come up really well :thumb:


*
Thanks buddy :thumb:

Glad you like it !

Mario
*


----------

